# Hi! I'm Collin from Malaysia!



## collinchang635 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi! I'm Collin from Malaysia. I'm new to this forum. I need to identify my mantis but I can't take a pic because I think he's going to molt. Can you indentify what instar my mantis is by what size it is?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Colin welcome to the forum. from OHIO! Some one might be able to , but I can't. Me eyesight ain't what it use to be


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome, Collin!


----------

